
Understanding lvalues and rvalues in C and C++ (2011) - okket
http://eli.thegreenplace.net/2011/12/15/understanding-lvalues-and-rvalues-in-c-and-c
======
okket
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3355808](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3355808)
(5 years ago, 29 comments)

